# Wakemodco RTA



## CMMACKEM (13/9/17)

Not much information on this RTA just yet even though it was released today.. Apparently Wakemodco is a company that was started by some of the Dotmod founders. Looks interesting.
DESCRIPTION
The Wake RTA by Wake Mod Co.

The Wake RTA is a user-friendly rebuildable tank system with a timeless, classy aesthetic. Brought to you by the original creators of dotmod, this tank is what we have come to expect from James and Ileigha. Elegance and style, pinpoint consistency, monster flavor.

Ideal for flavor chasers and mid-range wattage/airflow.


*WAKE RTA FEATURES & SPECS*
– 24mm Diameter
– Postless Deck Design
– Gold Plated Stainless Steel Construction
– Matte Anodized Aluminum Top Cap and Airflow Ring
– Adjustable Airflow
– Acrylic Flavor-Bore Driptip
– Top-Fill
– Gold Plated Copper 510 Pin
–*Fits Wake Sub-Ohm Coils (Sold Separately)*

Reactions: Like 1


----------

